# Anything I can do to help after third IUI?



## Panda Pup (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone knows of anything that I can do help increase my chance after my third IUI.  I'm now on my 2WW again. Had IUI on Tuesday. I heard eating pineapple helps??

Any ideas would be much appreciated xx

Panda Pup


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi there, 

I ate pineapple from days 3-5 on cycle 7 and did get a bfp but it ended in a cp however on cycle 8 I literally did nothing! I put my feet up and chilled for the whole 2ww, drank a little more organic milk and ate more eggs than normal to increase my protein coz I thought I should and that was about it and I got a bfp which has stuck, however I'm sure it was down to luck not the milk and eggs! Lol! as the clinic said that once the IUI is done there's nothing more you can do or they'd tell you to do it! It took us 8 goes of IUI and your chances increase with each cycle apparently. I hope things go well for you!


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI!


I took royal jelly supplements which I bought in Holland and Barrett. After years of researching, I found that it can improve egg quality and quantity. I also took vitamins.


I hope this helps xx


Hope


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Afterwards not a lot except being as chilled as possible! Stress I'm convinced controls bfns!!!


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've had 4 unsuccessful unmedicated IUI's at a clinic in Denmark.  Started trying at 32 and now I'm 34.  I'm feeling so disheartened at the moment that I don't even feel like trying again.  The clinic just say that it will happen eventually.  I don't think they appreciate how much I have invested both emotionally and financially, and how stressful it is trying to arrange the time off work (timing my annual leave to coincide with ovulation!), getting hold of Danish currency, the stress of getting to the airport, flying, and staying in Denmark, and the financial cost of it all!!!  I wish there was a cheaper and easier way!!!  I loved Copenhagen the first time I visited but now I am sick of going there!  I was heartbroken at my last BFN - it would have all been worth it if I had just got the BFP, but it wasn't to be.

Does anyone have any advice for me


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sunshine - the chance of unmedicated IUI working is low and only slightly higher with meds. For me the two last cycles where I got BFPs I was on meds. My last cycle where I got my bfp that has stuck I was on 75iu Gonal f and Ovitrelle. I would be asking for those to give you a higher chance of it working but I also left my job for 6months because I was convinced I was so stressed that's why it wasn't working and I'd had a CP on cycle 7. I went for the odd gentle walk but stayed on the sofa pretty much the entire 2ww during cycle 8! I wish you all the luck and hope it works for you.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

sunshine82 Do you read the Cryos thread? Many women with BFNs from IUI have got BFPs from home insemination. Is that a possibility for you to explore? Also bear in mind that they say up to six IUI for a BFP....


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Me Myself and I - I was just looking at the Cryos thread and saw your posts there   I hadn't thought about home insemination before.  Do you think the chances are the same as going to a clinic?  I really don't know much about home insemination yet, like how do you order the sperm, how much does it cost, etc.  I'm assuming it's legal to ship donor sperm to the UK?  Maybe I'd have more chance of success doing it myself as I'd be able to do it when I'm relaxed instead of rushing to find last minute flights, etc.  Is it easy to do the actual insemination?  Can you buy sperm that can swim?  There's been times when I've been nice and relaxed and had perfect egg white mucus and thought to myself, I bet if I had sex today I would conceive, but I don't have a man and can't just walk to the clinic to be inseminated there and then, but maybe if I did it at home I'd have more luck?

Ask1980 - Congrats on your BFP!  You're right, it was probably not having the stress from work that helped you in the end.  I am always stressed at work and have been thinking maybe I should quit my job as it's obviously affecting my ability to conceive, through stress and just not being able to try every month due to having to go to work!  But at least having a job helps me to pay for the treatment.  I wish I could just take 2+ weeks off work every time I try but I don't get that much annual leave!  I will definitely try to put my feet up as much as I can next time.  The last time I was super stressed but was hoping it work work anyway, and the last 2 times I stuck to the exercise I usually do, but next time I will definitely just put my feet up instead.  I may be used to all the exercise but it's still exhausting.  Thanks for your advice and well wishes


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you think the chances are the same as going to a clinic?  I really don't know much about home insemination yet, like how do you order the sperm, how much does it cost, etc.  I'm assuming it's legal to ship donor sperm to the UK?  Maybe I'd have more chance of success doing it myself as I'd be able to do it when I'm relaxed instead of rushing to find last minute flights, etc.  Is it easy to do the actual insemination?  Can you buy sperm that can swim?  There's been times when I've been nice and relaxed and had perfect egg white mucus and thought to myself, I bet if I had sex today I would conceive, but I don't have a man and can't just walk to the clinic to be inseminated there and then, but maybe if I did it at home I'd have more luck?

I personally know of more babies not from iui! Partly I think because you can do as many inseminations as you want- given ovulation can be hours to 36 hours after positive peak fertility it makes logical sense to me when timing is a big unknown iykwim?

From everything I have read clinics have to have donor release but non clinic U.K. Addresses can order for delivery any sperm that meets Europe standards. Some ladies talk of tanks lasting ten days from despatch which obviously helps if doing it at home. 

I think someone even mentioned syringes being included!

Hth

Btw on my bfp I was convinced was bfn as tested at 13dpo and was bfn so I was busily investigating ivf clinics and got my bfp 18/19dpo! Am convinced because I relaxed it worked. Of course could have happened regardless and I will never know.....


----------



## BlossomHope82 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi PandaPup. In April I had my first iui (medicated) and unexpectedly got a BFP (has since turned out I'm carrying triplets so all 3 eggs I released fertilised!). I'm absoloutely positive it's down to the cyclogest (progesterone pessaries) that I was given to take each night up untill expected period (iui missed my ovulation and husbands sample was rubbish!). I'd always had a short luteal phase, only by a couple of days- I did have a natural pregnancy but I bled right from start and was chemical, and I often felt like I had implantation pain but then my period came. It's thought now that due to a drop of progesterone my womb lining wasn't thick enough and so implamtation always failed. Could this be worth a shot with you? I'm sure most clinics would give you them if you asked - my progesterone test had shown levels were OK the cycle it was checked but I kept an eye on cycles and every month had a short luteal phase. I too was told my clinic wouldn't do unmedicated iui cycles as the chance of being successful was so low. Good luck xx


----------

